

Paste to web: sharing screenshots made easy - dools
http://applidium.com/en/news/pastetoweb_screenshot_sharing/

======
Ataraxy
Came across <http://snag.gy> the other day which I found pretty cool.

------
ludmar
Only for MAC ;( anyone knows something for linux?

